# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến >  Kiến trúc ấn tượng của những thư viện đẹp nhất thế giới

## hieunt

*Hầu như thành phố nào trên thế giới cũng có ít  nhất một công trình thư viện công cộng. Là địa chỉ lưu trữ những kiến  thức hàn lâm, thư viện cũng đồng thời là nét kiến trúc riêng có đối với  vẻ đẹp của mỗi thành phố.*

*1. Thư viện của Quốc hội Mỹ ở thủ đô Washington*

 

  Đây là thư viện lớn nhất thế giới nếu xét về không gian dành cho các  giá sách và số lượng đầu sách. Tổng chiều dài các giá sách lên tới 1.340  km với 151,8 triệu đầu sách. 

*2. Thư viện của trường Đại học Trinity ở Dublin, Ireland*

 

 Đây là thư viện lớn nhất nằm trong ngôi trường cổ nhất của Ireland.  Trong thư viện này có khoảng 200.000 cuốn sách hiếm có và cổ xưa được  bảo quản đặc biệt. 

*3. Thư viện thành phố Stuttgart ở Đức*



 Ban đầu, thư viện bị giới kiến trúc sư và cả những người hay lui tới  thư viện chỉ trích vì thiết kế khô cứng, không hiếu khách, nhạt nhòa với  toàn những hình khối lập phương và một màu trắng bao trùm.   




 Tưởng như người tới xem sách bị giam trong những giá sách nhưng qua  quá trình xử dụng, người ta càng lúc càng thích những chiếc cầu thang  kết nối càng tầng chứa sách, những khu vực kín đáo và dễ chịu để ngồi  đọc và thư giãn.
 Dần dần nó được coi như một thiên đường cho những người yêu sách. Nếu  bạn để ý, màu trắng của công trình khiến giá sách và những người tới  xem sách trở thành “họa tiết trang trí” đẹp mắt. 

*4. Thư viện Quốc gia ở Paris, Pháp*



 Công trình nổi tiếng bởi nét kiến trúc tân cổ điển duyên dáng và kho  tàng sách đồ sộ. Đây cũng là một trong những thư viện lớn nhất thế giới.

*5. Thư viện thiếu nhi ở thành phố Iwaki, Fukushima, Nhật Bản*



 Được xây dựng vào năm 2005, tất cả trẻ em ở thành phố Iwaki,  Fukushima đều yêu thích thư viện này bởi không gian được thiết kế đặc  biệt dành cho trẻ nhỏ. Nhà thiết kế được giao nhiệm vụ tạo ra một không  gian để khuyến khích lũ trẻ “yêu thích học tập và nuôi dưỡng ước mơ”. 

*6. Thư viện Trung tâm ở Amsterdam, Hà Lan*



 Với diện tích 28.000 mét vuông, thư viện có hệ thống sưởi ấm – làm  mát tự động sử dụng năng lượng mặt trời. Thư viện mở 12 tiếng/ ngày và  cả 7 ngày trong tuần. Tất cả việc mượn và trả sách ở đây, người sử dụng  đều tự thực hiện với hệ thống máy tính tự động.

*7. Thư viện công cộng ở thành phố Stockholm, Thụy Điển*

 

 Thư viện ở Stockholm là nơi đầu tiên tại Thụy Điển từng cho phép  người đọc được tự tới các giá tìm sách muốn xem mà không cần thông qua  người trông thư viện. Hiện nay, nơi này cũng áp dụng hệ thống tự động  ghi nhận việc mượn – trả sách của người sử dụng.

*8. Thư viện công cộng McAllen ở thành phố McAllen, bang Texas, Mỹ*



 Thư viện McAllen ban đầu là một siêu thị. Sau khi được chuyển đổi  tính năng sử dụng, nó trở thành một trong những thư viện lớn nhất nước  Mỹ. Nơi đây có khoảng không gian rộng dành cho trẻ em vui chơi, người  lớn có thể chuyện trò thoải mái, phòng nghe nhìn có thể chứa 200 người  một lúc, ngoài ra còn có triển lãm tranh và cửa hàng bán đồ ăn nhẹ.

*9. Thư viện công cộng Nassau ở Bahamas*



 Được xây dựng từ thế kỷ 19 để dùng làm nhà tù, thư viện công cộng  Nassau từng một thời giam giữ những tội phạm sừng sỏ. Được xây dựng với  lối kiến trúc đặc biệt với các góc nhà hợp thành hình bát giác, sau khi  được chuyển đổi mục đích sử dụng, các bức tường góc cạnh trở thành chỗ  dựa cho những giá sách nhỏ với tổng cộng 28.000 đầu sách.

----------


## travel

Tuyệt vời thật, sự học là vô bờ, giá dc tới đó, ngồi tại đó nhỉ  :Frown: . Thế giới này mình còn quá nhiều mong muốn  :Frown: .

----------


## lovetravel

thư viện mừ nhìn hoành tráng giống như khách sạn í

----------


## hcpro

Nhìn hoành tráng quá  :Smile:

----------

